# Rolled my 1st fatty last night



## orenman20 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been coming to this site for a couple of years for grilling ideas and advice without posting.  I have always wanted to try and roll a fatty and last night I decided it was time.  I did a marinated venison, onion, green pepper and grated cheese fatty.  So far it's just sitting in my fridge because its too windy to grill but once it dies down out there I am ready to cook this bad boy.  A lot easier than I thought, not sure why it took me so long to try 1.  I think the weave scared me, but its easier than it looks.


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great.  I thought doing the weave would harder than it actually was as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 28, 2011)

First off Welcome to SMF. 

If you would please drop in the Roll Call Thread and Tell us about yourself, your experience and equipment. This will give members a chance to get to know you and give you a proper welcome... Also If you would go into your profile and put in a location of where you are located it will help members answer any quiestions you may have now or in the furture.  City and State or General Area in the State will suffice.

That is a great looking fattie for the first time, don't forget the Qiew when it is done also one of it sliced...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

What beer said & great job on your first fattie!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 28, 2011)

I must admit, the post title threw me for a loop.

Deleted pic sorry bout that

Thanks for the heads up

BTW Great Fattie


----------



## thestealth (Apr 28, 2011)

fatties are so tasty....so horrible for you, but so, so tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Good move squib, I was thinking the same thing as you.


----------



## orenman20 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## orenman20 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I'm hooked.  These taste as good as they look.  Breakfast Fatty and Pizza Fatty will be next.  Thanks to everyone on here who shared the how to threads, they really made my 1st attempt easy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome, that's a tasty looking fattie! Nice smoke ring too! Congrats!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job on your first fattie...it looks great!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> I must admit, the post title threw me for a loop.
> 
> Deleted pic sorry bout that
> 
> ...


SQWIB,

See below.

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Good move squib, I was thinking the same thing as you.


Al & SQWIB,

Can't you guys behave when I'm not around, and I miss a good thread for a few days!

I just got here, so I missed the parts you guys deleted, but going by the title of the thread, I have a good idea what I missed!



orenman20 said:


> Well, I'm hooked.  These taste as good as they look.  Breakfast Fatty and Pizza Fatty will be next.  Thanks to everyone on here who shared the how to threads, they really made my 1st attempt easy.


orenman,

Great looking fatty!!!

You did an outstanding job---looks like you've been making them for years!

Didn't that bring a whole mess of PA ridge-runners to your door???   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also:  Don't mind Al & SQWIB, they're two of the best guys on this forum. I just have trouble getting them to behave themselves, like I always do.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 3, 2011)

Dang as one of the resident trouble makers I am really upset that I missed all the dang fun with this post.   

That said. Looks like you did a great job on the first fattie. Now like Paul said get over and do rollcall and be sure to update your location in your profile


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2011)

Bad Bear, Your the instigator most of the time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     We always behave when your not here!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Bad Bear, Your the instigator most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon Al, you know I'm always a good little bear.


----------

